# IT people and vaping



## Paulie (19/9/14)

Hey all,

So i have seen lots of videos on youtube as well as met alot of people here who are or were involved in IT. Was thinking that maby its linked to the hobby side of things or just cause we love to order online haha. It could also be that IT people love to join in on the band wagon quicker than other people eg "facebook".

Maby im just generalizing here lol

Yes i once used to be a IT geek


----------



## kevkev (19/9/14)

Yes, haha I have also noticed this phenomenon lol. Oh and I am also a IT oukie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (19/9/14)

Yup,another I.T guy here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (19/9/14)

I.T as a passion although I work in a totally different field.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baverz (19/9/14)

An another IT guy here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (19/9/14)

@Shako is also in IT as well


----------



## Shako (19/9/14)

Hahahaha @Riddle i just a programming.

When family hear IT they think we help desk.
So i tell i'm not in IT i'm a programmer.

Confusers most of them.


----------



## Riddle (19/9/14)

Programmer falls under IT. like it or not lol @Shako

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Plbartie (19/9/14)

Also in IT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (19/9/14)

Yup also in IT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (19/9/14)

Me too

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (19/9/14)

Me too, Been trying to get out of ICT for about 20 years, maybe a Vape Shop.......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matt (19/9/14)

Did some stuff in IT in the past but sales and marketing is my passion. So glad i didnt get stuck in the IT world


----------



## RATZ (19/9/14)

I think people in IT are more prone to be early adopters. We are also very good at researching new trends.
Vaping makes a lot of sense in our industry because you can get your nic fix without having to leave your desk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Raslin (19/9/14)

Or having to leave the server room

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (19/9/14)

Ex IT oke


----------



## Raslin (19/9/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Ex IT oke


What do u do now?


----------



## Gazzacpt (19/9/14)

Raslin said:


> What do u do now?


I'm an ice cream man. Love my job.


----------



## Nightfearz (20/9/14)

I studied game ranging, but ended up in iT....


Sent Via a signal from this ipad through my local ISP, racing down fibre-optic cable at the speed of light to Capetown, bouncing off a satellite in geosynchronous orbit to Lisbon, Portugal, where the data packets will be handed off to submerged transatlantic cables terminating in Halifax, Nova-Scotia, and transferred across the continent via microwave relays back to your ISP to land on your device of choice...


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/9/14)

Former IT guy myself  Still keep a gaming rig around, and play a decent amount of games


----------



## Cliff (20/9/14)

<--- Also in IT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (21/9/14)

I'm in IT as well. Little bit of both I guess. Networking and Dba. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frostbite (21/9/14)

Same here IT guy vaping away !


----------



## Gizmo (21/9/14)

I am in no way related to IT 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> I am in no way related to IT
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Oh nonsense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (21/9/14)

Geeks 

I'm in accounts, but work for an IT company 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (21/9/14)

The IT staff are always ahead of the pack with technology and gadgets.... From our phones to our smokes. We all seen to love digital especially if there is a little light that comes on.... 

iT systems analyst and development director ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (21/9/14)

+1


----------



## ConradS (21/9/14)

Another +1


----------



## Smoke187 (21/9/14)

also in IT, Systems Administrator.
What would have been cool, is if you could plug in a network cable and charge your mod through a POE switch


----------



## BhavZ (21/9/14)

I is also in IT..

Love vaping, love IT..

therefore I am a V.I.T Person

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan (22/9/14)

Smoke187 said:


> also in IT, Systems Administrator.
> What would have been cool, is if you could plug in a network cable and charge your mod through a POE switch


 
hmmm.... so PoE is a 48V supply... USB is rather at 5V... so we could always step down the voltage, solder on a nice RJ45 connector onto a charger.

ive taken an old copper patch panel and make my own RJ45 key rings. then i get home and just connect the key onto the port .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (22/9/14)

shaunnadan said:


> hmmm.... so PoE is a 48V supply... USB is rather at 5V... so we could always step down the voltage, solder on a nice RJ45 connector onto a charger.
> 
> ive taken an old copper patch panel and make my own RJ45 key rings. then i get home and just connect the key onto the port .


Could always use an HP managed POE and regulate the voltage down and limit it to 5.2v per port  Nice thing is you will never have to worry about a charge cable thats too short and you'll be able to pop your mod on charge in almost any room or office that you walk into

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (23/9/14)

Smoke187 said:


> Could always use an HP managed POE and regulate the voltage down and limit it to 5.2v per port  Nice thing is you will never have to worry about a charge cable thats too short and you'll be able to pop your mod on charge in almost any room or office that you walk into


I will talk to the r&d guys on the labs and ask for a 5v vaping port in the next release of you like. Could buy HP a new market.


----------

